
Implement Unified Autoplay Policy - troydavis
https://bugs.chromium.org/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=715049#c42
======
troydavis
Per the Chromium Bugs comment, it's now available in chrome://flags (at least
in 62.0.3202.62, which is a standard stable release). The option label is
"Autoplay policy."

